# Keyboard backlight not working?



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

anyone know why the keyboard backlights wont work in CM9 02192012_2?

I think the op in the dev thead on this says that they do work, but i just cant seem to make them too...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

change your brightness levels....


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

i tried that, about 30 times. nothing works


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you set out to auto? That worked for me

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tried that too man, I'm starting to think that my lights are just broken. The menu, home, back, and search ones work. But that's it

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

You sure you turned on auto brightness?

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm on 02-20 and mine lights up

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have it set to auto. And I'll upload a pic to show you guys when i can get access to a camera, witch will be soon. Maybe I'll try sbfing and try 13thangel's builds...

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

heres the pic, im really not understanding what the deal is...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you edit other levels?

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

ive tried to do that, but everytime i try to open "other levels" settings FC's on me


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

K, I've fiddled with my d2g a bit and have come across some instances where the keyboard won't light up in pitch-dark environments. I can only assume it relates to how CM interacts with the phone sensor lib, bit it's sporadic, and not constant, so it's hard for me to pick up on patterns where this occurs. It seems to do this after waking and never while in use (switching to physical keyboard), so I'm inclined to believe there's something to do with the cpu settings (I'm underclocked). I'll keep testing.


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

thank you! im going to do some tests to see if ive just dropped my phone too many times or if its something else, thank you everyone!


----------



## fireflame90050 (Jun 26, 2011)

the issue is my phone, i SBF'd all the way back to .330 and still have nothing


----------

